# Dunlop mountain bike



## schwinnderella (Mar 26, 2008)

Not all that vintage or high end but I have never seen a Dunlop mountain bike before this one.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That makes two of us.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh, how far they've fallen.....

John Dunlop, Pneumatic Tires | Bicycle Technology and Patents


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd be ok if I never saw another.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe they were jealous that bridgestone made bikes and wanted to give it a try.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I have a neighbor with two minty his n hers Spalding mountainbikes hanging from the rafters in their garage, with neon fade paint jobs and M700 gruppos. Not for sale though, eventhough he bought them waaaay back when he was in his 50's.


----------

